# Sherry



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure where to put this. It is kind of a sad story, and kind of a good story. I suppose it could go in stories. But I think it fits here too. A little more than five years ago I had a litter of pups and when they were 10 months old, we found that Sherry had a bad ticker. It was inoperable. They said she would not live to be 1 or maybe 2 years. She turned 5 in May. But she does have a bad ticker. She has some symptoms. 

I gave her away. The people were going to keep her and just give her a great life for as long as she has. I gave them a puppy a couple of years later, for taking care of her. But then life happened and she was rehomed to another family who wanted to just give her a great rest of her life. She has another younger brother who is kind of one of mine. I bred the litter and it was out of a bitch I sold, and I used my dog. But the breeder was the owner of the bitch at the time of breeding which is not me. But anyway, they have two of my dogs, and the older one is the girl with the heart problems. 

For a little sick girl, she has made an impact in so many lives. The new owners had the heart re-checked, but the vets confirmed that they have no idea how she is still alive. So she is living on borrowed time, and making the most of it. Here she is teaching people with challenges how to approach and walk and behave around dogs. And if I can find it, there is another of her with a fire department as she was the demo dog for oxygen masks.




























If anything that dogs have done for me, is they have shown me that there are really wonderful folks out there that will go above and beyond for others and for critters. I've met some really nice folks through my dogs, and am so thankful to so many. This breed is amazing. 

Sherry has a bucket-list, and her folks are amazing for doing so much with her.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

What instantly came to mind .. "Her work here isn't done", such a heartwarming story.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That's an amazing story; thank you for sharing it here!


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Had some onions sting me. Wish her to live many more years.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

❤


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Such a heartwarming story, made my heart feel good. I wish her as much time as possible so she can keep doing what she’s doing


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Such a sweet story and pics


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Go Sherry!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all. I understand that she and her brother are camping this weekend (She is on the right with the grey on her muzzle:


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Such a beautiful story and such a beautiful dog, Selzer!


----------

